

"By His Bootstraps" by Robert A. Heinlein - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.xs4all.nl/~pot/scifi/byhisbootstraps.html

======
mdemare
Brilliant! Is this the Y-Combinator, as a science fiction story?

